# New GW paints and Airbrushing



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

With the recent release of the new paint range I wonder if anyone has tried using them with a real airbrush (not the GW thing). If anyone has I would be interested to know what thinning ratio and medium was used and how well the spraying went.

Cy


----------



## JeroenFM (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't say from experience, but I think thinning ratio will be the same as other paint ranges (Old Citadel, Vallejo, etc): differs from color to color.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I USED to use 1 part water 2 parts paint with the old paints but I've not tried with the new. They looked to be about the same consistency when I trialled them but time will tell.

I should have a better idea in a month !


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers Magpie. I bought a couple of airbrushes and a compressor last year but have not had the opportunity to use them yet as my garage is falling down and is in the lengthy process of being replaced...hopefully I will have a new all singing all dancing studio to work from by June.

I didn't want to go with the vallejo Airbrush paints as the range is, well, boring and more suited to military scale models. I had not heard whether anyone had used GW paints in airbrushes so was/am curious.

If anyone else can advise on dilution ratio's and media used that would be great. I know Djinn24 is a big Airbrush user.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I have heard that the new paints do airbrush a lot better than the old so that is encouraging.

http://taleofpainters.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/tutorial-garfys-tyranid-scheme-with-new.html


----------



## JeroenFM (Nov 25, 2008)

Well this is going to sound like a cliche (since it's repeated everywhere airbrushes are mentioned), but usually there isn't a set ratio for thinning paints, as the consistency of the paint differs from one color to the next. What they usually say is to aim for the consistency of skimmed milk. I've found that this is a pretty good guidelines.

I can say that I'm not too fond of using water as a paint thinner for airbrushes (this was with old Citadel):

Not enough water -> Airbrush clogs up
Too much water -> Paint flows right off the model

Ever since I got my HS Ultra, I've used Vallejo Game Color thinned with Vallejo thinner. Not enough thinner means the airbrush clogs up just like with water, but I haven't managed to use "too much" thinner yet.

I usually add some thinner, mix the paint, see if it flows freely, and add more if needed.

I usually try to get my paint around this consistency, which seemed waaaay too much at first, but really works:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for that vid mate, I've wanted for a long time to find an actual demonstration of what "the consistency of milk" actually is !


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice one gents, thanks for the advice. I have some Revell Aqua Colour Mix which is a combined thinner and medium extender so I will have to experiment. I have two fairly inexpensive airbrushes bought solely to practice with really. The badger 200NH which is a single action AB and a BD133 which is a dual action AB (my wife actually bought it me last Christmas before I even had a compressor :laugh once I get proficient I will move onto better quality Airbrushes...gotta start somewhere I suppose.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

While I just use the GW thing, I've been airbrushing my necrons at a ration of 1 part paint to 2 parts water with the new leadbelcher base and they've come out looking great. I'll probably be posting some pics in a log later. Haven't experimented too much with the ratio though.


----------

